# Coil Connection Question



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. I bought this tractor already converted and have had to vertually redo the whole wiring. Can anyone tell me though was there a reason for reversing the wires at the coil? The tractor was running and starting fine and now seems to be wired right. I had seen somewhere about this but can't remember where. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Also I am going to have the starter rebuilt should I go to the 12v starter or stick with the 6v Do like the way it starts on the 6v.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you referring to the + and - terminals on the coil pack itself being reversed? I wouldn't think it would matter, as you are simply powering a coil of wiring and I don't think it cares about which way the current is flowing. Same way with a relay or solenoid. You could reverse the wires on an electric clutch on a lawnmower as well with no ill effects. The coil generates the spark by passing current through a primary coil of wiring, thus generating a magnetic field around the coil wires. When the points open, the current is cut off, and the magnetic field collapses, passing through the secondary coil which is made up of many more wrappings of much finer wire. Simple physics says that the magnetic field will induce current in the secondary windings (and at much higher voltage due to the larger number of windings than the primary coil) and that current flows to ground through the gap in the spark plug. It doesn't care which way the current flows, as long as it produces a magnetic field that can collapse to produce a spark.


Here's a description of a coil.


----------

